# recommend an online stock broker



## west_bound (28 Oct 2013)

so ive been with td investing Ireland for a few years and while their fees are extremely low compared to the mainstream irish brokers , their screw ups when it comes to online details etc are a little worrying

saxo has been mentioned to me before , any other suggestions ?


----------



## CharlieStock (28 Oct 2013)

I am with Davy, 20€ maintenance per 1/4, €14.99 min commission on trade, I like it, easy to use online and good customer service.


----------



## Ravima (28 Oct 2013)

Svs?


----------



## west_bound (28 Oct 2013)

CharlieStock said:


> I am with Davy, 20€ maintenance per 1/4, €14.99 min commission on trade, I like it, easy to use online and good customer service.


 

davy like all the irish brokers not only charge a handling fee , they take a percentage of your investment

so if I bought 100 k worth of apples shares today , id be giving at least 500 euro to davy , with td investment , I pay 20 euro regardless of the amount I spend on a stock


----------



## mercman (28 Oct 2013)

From what I know, TDs are a good outfit, which IMO will be difficult to beat. Have you asked them regarding the mess ups, and if they are going to be sorted out ??

Personally, I do not use an on line broker for US shares, which I trade constantly, But I am tempted to change my thought process in the on line direction. Traditional brokers are very expensive full stop.


----------



## postman pat (29 Oct 2013)

i use Redmayne Bentley in Cork.. my account is accessible online which is good but maybe i should look at other prices after reading above.
Also Mercman i have some USA shares ..do you find them easy to buy and sell and is the taxation difficult to follow?

 Pat


----------



## Lightning (29 Oct 2013)

mercman said:


> From what I know, TDs are a good outfit, which IMO will be difficult to beat.



Agreed. I have had good experiences with TD Bank. 

I use TD Ameritrade in the States. They charge 9.99 USD per trade (about 7.24 EUR per trade), no custody fees and no other fees. Downside is US stocks only, cash in USD only and the account opening process takes a while.

TD Bank also operate [broken link removed] in Ireland with slightly higher fees than their US wing.


----------



## west_bound (30 Oct 2013)

postman pat said:


> i use Redmayne Bentley in Cork.. my account is accessible online which is good but maybe i should look at other prices after reading above.
> Also Mercman i have some USA shares ..do you find them easy to buy and sell and is the taxation difficult to follow?
> 
> Pat


 

I rang redmayne , their even more expensive than davy and goodbody


----------



## mercman (30 Oct 2013)

With every respect to all involved in this business, I work on the basis simply that if I don't know the name, for all the right reasons, I wouldn't bother talking or listening to them if they call or make contact. 

Sometimes it's not down to money to use a service provider, Security and knowledge is of paramount importance. 

Remember the bucket shops operating in Thailand a number of years ago ?? They sounded superb, cool name posh accents and heaps of bull, until they out smarted hundreds of investors out of millions.

Remember, anything that sounds too good to be true normally is.


----------



## west_bound (31 Oct 2013)

been looking into keytrade in belguim , they appear just as cheap as TD


----------



## dardy (1 Nov 2013)

west_bound said:


> davy like all the irish brokers not only charge a handling fee , they take a percentage of your investment
> 
> so if I bought 100 k worth of apples shares today , id be giving at least 500 euro to davy , with td investment , I pay 20 euro regardless of the amount I spend on a stock


 
If you bought 100k worth of Apple with TD you would actually pay them €2020. Their FX margin is 2%.  You would pay Davy €1,250 (FX margin 0.75%) and Saxo €600 (FX margin 0.5%).

You should pay as much attention to the FX margin as the commission and inactivity fees with any broker.


----------



## damcw (1 Nov 2013)

dardy said:


> If you bought 100k worth of Apple with TD you would actually pay them €2020. Their FX margin is 2%.  You would pay Davy €1,250 (FX margin 0.75%) and Saxo €600 (FX margin 0.5%).
> 
> You should pay as much attention to the FX margin as the commission and inactivity fees with any broker.



This is true but can be gotten around by using an FX intermediary and transferring US dollars/GB Sterling rather than Euro into your trading account.


----------



## west_bound (2 Nov 2013)

dardy said:


> If you bought 100k worth of Apple with TD you would actually pay them €2020. Their FX margin is 2%. You would pay Davy €1,250 (FX margin 0.75%) and Saxo €600 (FX margin 0.5%).
> 
> You should pay as much attention to the FX margin as the commission and inactivity fees with any broker.


 

yes but before I bought any shares on the NYSE through TD , I transferred my euros into TD,s dollar account through transfermate who have very low FOREX charges 

anyway , im actually signing up with saxo , they have a branch in the uk which is preferable if a problem arises , cheaper calling the uk than keytrade in Belgium 

thanks for all the replies


----------



## Luternau (2 Nov 2013)

west_bound said:


> anyway , im actually signing up with saxo , they have a branch in the uk which is preferable if a problem arises , cheaper calling the uk than keytrade in Belgium



Saxo have from 1 Nov introduced inactivity charges of £25 per quarter. They did not even communicate this to members in a clear manner. Obviously if you trade once per quarter its free. Just so you know.


----------



## manninp2 (8 Nov 2013)

Can you open a TD Ameritrade account from Ireland?

What are the hoops you've to jump through?


----------



## Lightning (9 Nov 2013)

manninp2 said:


> Can you open a TD Ameritrade account from Ireland?



Yes, I have. 



manninp2 said:


> What are the hoops you've to jump through?



Form filling. Lots of form filling. Wiring money to a US bank can be labourious.


----------

